# Converting gps coords from excel format to gpx



## driftwood1111 (Oct 19, 2010)

Just bought a hummingbird 597ci combo fish finder/gps unit. Want to load in the published artificial reef coordinates on AL coast, but only have them in excel format. Can anyone tell me how to convert them to gpx or other format that the hummingbird software can read?

Thx


----------



## redlegs (Oct 1, 2007)

driftwood1111 said:


> Just bought a hummingbird 597ci combo fish finder/gps unit. Want to load in the published artificial reef coordinates on AL coast, but only have them in excel format. Can anyone tell me how to convert them to gpx or other format that the hummingbird software can read?
> 
> Thx



PM sent


----------

